# How to use the Spa Lavish Tear Stain Remover?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Lately Kia has been getting bad tear stains and I have bought a bottle of the Spa Lavish. I know I am supposed to apply it to her tear stains, leave it on for 5 minutes and wash it off HOWEVER how am I supposed to do this?

I can't wash her face with water as it will get all over her body and using wet wipes won't take it all off. I believe the residue dries her skin because Kia scratches her face a lot after (even the next day) 

How do you do this the easy way? 

:smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I use a squirt bottle (same one I use to dilute shampoo when I'm bathing her) for water instead of taking Emma straight to a sink. I also put a towel or a baby bib around her to keep the rest of her from getting wet.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Gigi would scratch her face after cleaning with Spa Lavish. I didn't know until I read up on this that it should be diluted before using.
I use it every couple of days and wash her face off well, dry and comb her. So far so good. I don't think I'd use it every day.
I just mixed up a small bottle half Spa & half filtered water.

Someone please correct me if this is wrong.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I sit Georgie next to the sink on the counter on a non-slip dish drying pad and put a fluffy dish towel around her with a clip. I put my spa lavish in one of those foam pump bottles from bath & body, diluted about 60 spa to 40 water and apply to her face, working it in (smooshing it around) and let it sit for 5 minutes. She normally lays down. 

For rinsing, I run the water and run my fingers thru the water and gently pulling the soap out of her beard. Keep rinsing fingers and repeat until it no longer feels slippery. I then apply conditioner and rinse it out the same way and take her straight to the blow dryer. The conditioning part is very important so you don't dry their facial hair out, which can attract more staining.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*How I use Spa Lavish on Baby*

Normally I only use the spa lavish tear stain remover on just Baby's face is on the day when he is being fully bathed during his bi-weekly bath. However once in a while on occasion in between baths, I will do similar to what Nida said she does in her post. I have a squeeze bottle filled with warm water {{not a spray bottle though, because I don't want water spray to go into Baby's eyes}} I use a clear see through squeeze bottle which I bought at a kitchen supply store. I use it to wet Baby's face, then I apply the Spa Lavish, rub it in, then let it sit for a few minutes. Then I refill the squeeze bottle making sure the water is warm & rinse Baby's face over & over several times to be sure it's rinsed. 
*Please note: great caution & care is needed when using the squeeze bottle not to poke the tip into the dogs eye, keep it far enough away from the face so when the dog turns his head unexpectedly he/she won't get poked.*

I wash his face while Baby is sitting in side of an empty dish pan on my kitchen island which makes it easy to reach him so I don't have to bend over {the dishpan is reserved only for washing his face & giving him baths}. I put him in there incase any water runs down. I bought a set of baby bibs for a few dollars at Walmart & Baby wears one while I wash his face so he doesn't get wet {too cute wearing the bib!!}. It's important to rinse & rinse & rinse to make sure nothing is left on his face because it could cause the irritation you mentioned. So far Baby hasn't gotten any irritation from having his face washed. I don't do it that way too often though, mostly I just use the Spa Lavish on him at Bath time. On most days I just clean around his eyes simply with eye wash that is designed for human eyes {the optical kind, not soap.}

I'll try to remember this post & take a picture of Baby next time I do this routine & I'll post it so you can see. I'm not sure when the next time I will wash only just his face with Spa Lavish will be though. I learned how to wash Baby's face like this by watching the videos on youtube by 'Maltese Obsession', she has one video where she shows how she does this.


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

We dilute our spa lavish in a small bottle and use a tooth brush, it's much easier to use on the dogs face and less likely to get in the eyes! Preferably use a soft tooth brush, like a baby one!


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

Can you tell me what is a good conditioner to use on the face after using this facial scrub? I keep reading that the scrub will open the hair shaft and the conditioner is important to keep the tear staining from returning, but I am nervous about applying conditioner to the face?

Thanks!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I only use the Spa Lavish to wash faces while they are getting a bath...rather than shampoo that might sting their eyes. I think it is drying and wouldn't use it daily. In fact, I think that keeping the face dry is most important. My kids no longer have tear stains (since raw food) but they do get crud. I comb it out with a fine comb and AVOID wetting it. I have never found a product that actually removes tear stains. What finally worked for me is to stop excess tearing. That happened when I switched to frozen raw food. All three of mine have dry faces now.


----------

